# Incorrect/Faulty Grounding On A Fountain Pump



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

GFCI will protect from ground fault current with or without EGC from pump to GFI.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like it might be installed correctly? I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what the issue is here. Sorry! Maybe a pic?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

There are a number of threads on this forum going right now about people who were injured and killed from mistakes in this type of wiring.

You need to hire an electrician. Respectfully, mixing electricity and water features isn't the place to guess that you might know the answer.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Aspenglade said:


> When inspecting the wiring of a fountain that had been hardwired into a GFCI outdoor box, I found a scrap of wire bridged between the GFCI ground receptacle connection and the Fountain wire ground. This looks like a shortcut. It is also a flimsy connection. If this were to disconnect at reinstallation, one could have a shock w/o the fountain ground wire installed. Any recommendations on how to corrrect this? I might know the answer, but I would rather hear this from another perspective.


Only because this is your first post will I remind you that not having an egc, or grounding conductor does not mean that someone WILL be shocked. Other circumstances would have to occur as well.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

